# Download Xcode



## Vivid (4 Septembre 2008)

Avé frater

a cette adresse;

il me demande l'Apple ID, comme je l'ai pas, je cherche a créer un compte ADC, mais je retourne au premier lien  :mouais:

ça commence a me....


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Il faut que tu commences par t'enregistrer (c'est gratuit mais obligatoire), en te rendant sur http://connect.apple.com/ et en cliquant sur le bouton "Join Now". 

Après avoir rempli et validé le formulaire, tu recevras un e-mail de confirmation.

Et ensuite seulement tu pourras te logger sur le site pour télécharger XCode.


----------



## Vivid (4 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Il faut que tu commences par t'enregistrer (c'est gratuit mais obligatoire), en te rendant sur http://connect.apple.com/ et en cliquant sur le bouton "Join Now".
> 
> ...




merci.

formulaire, mot de passe... et fin de journée difficile, en plus il fallait le 'f' de Fr, de l'email, en majuscule pour que cela passe... :love: 

désoler pour le dérangement. 

pour la petite histoire j'ai trouver la 2.4 d'Xcode plus facilement par 'gogol' que par le site d'Apple


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> pour la petite histoire j'ai trouver la 2.4 d'Xcode plus facilement par 'gogol' que par le site d'Apple


Oui, j'avais remarqué, moi aussi.


----------

